# Iron and oak log Splitter



## Bmwgsboy (Feb 29, 2012)

In thinking of picking up a new log Splitter. 
I'm looking at the iron and oak 22 or 30 ton
Comercial Splitter anybody have any experience
With it. I'm leaning towards the 30 ton. 
Most Likey doing 30 cords a year. 
I have a troy built is just to dam slow, plus I lime the
Log lifter on the iron and oak. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bmwgsboy.

I'm curious why you are looking at the 30 ton splitter? The reason is that most folks seem to think they need the power but that is a false assumption. I recall when we bought our splitter we really didn't know. The store manager suggested the little 20 ton. I told him my fear was that I would buy and it wouldn't do the job. He flatly stated that if it didn't I could bring it back for a full refund but he thought it would do even though we told him we split quite a bit of elm, which can be more than a bit testy. We bought the MTD 20 ton with a 5 hp Briggs and Stratton engine. That was over 20 years ago and it has split well over 200 cords of wood. Our total repair cost to date is $0.00. However, the engine is starting to use a bit of oil, but oil is cheaper than metal. I don't even run the engine at full throttle and it does the job very nicely.


----------



## fire_man (Mar 1, 2012)

Dennis:

You forgot to mention that one twisted/gnarly round out of 200 cord that your splitter gave up on! 
My trusty 27T splitter definitely choked on more than one round, and I have not split anywhere near 200 cord.
 :-/


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Must agree with Tony
My 27 ton Troy built 
Get jammed up when it get small knots. 
And it is slow. 21.1 seconds for a complete cycle. 
The iron and oaks has a 8sec cycle on the 22 and 15 sec on the 30 ton. 
I timed the 22ton saw on at a dealer and the salesman started it up.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like you are going "top of the line".   Iron & Oak is one of the best.
30 cord a year is allot of work & allot of wood.

Not sure you'll speed up allot, maybe some. What is the cycle time?
I do the big stuff vertical but can see where there are some advantages of a log lifter.
Gotta be high a dollar $$  unit.
Pictures when you pick it up ? 

How much you selling the old  Troybilt for ?? Size?


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Dave
The 22 ton has a 8 sec cycle the 30 ton is 15 sec. 
Sorry the Troy built is going to my bother in law.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 1, 2012)

For the way I split, I like a 14s cycle time or faster.  There are people here who say not to get caught up in cycle times, but there is a minimum that I like to have else it's annoying.

If you just need vertical/horizontal hydraulic splitter, there are many that will meet that need:  I&O, Brave, SpeeCo/Huskee, TimberWolf, American, Northstar, and a few others.  Be aware that manufacturers often have models with the same tonnage but different cycle times and quality of engine.  

If you need a lift, then look to Timberwolf, I&O, and American.  These companies also have 4-way wedges to speed up processing, but that pretty much means you will be getting an horizontal only model.

If you wand very fast cycle time (~3s), look to flywheel (or kinetic) models, such as made by SuperSplit, DR RapidFire, and SpeeCo (SpeedPro).

I don't like the MTD clones (Troy-Bilt, Cub Caded, et al.) much.  They have a lower beam, slow cycle times, weak log dislodger, wimpy log cradle, and a trunnion attached cylinder instead of being fully supported at both ends.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 1, 2012)

30 Cord a year!  Are we talking face cords or true 128 cu ft cords?

Even if we are talking face cords, 10 cord a year is nothing to sniff at.  

Just so there is no confusion, The 22/30 ton the OP is talking about is this model I'm sure:







http://www.ironandoak.com/uploadedfiles/specsheets/COMM_BHH4003.pdf

In this case I think the OP is right to go for the 30 ton.  With the hydraullic 4 way wedge and log lifter, productivity should be more than adequate with a 15 sec cycle.

The only way I'd consider the 22 ton/ Fast cycle version is if the material I was processing was mostly small diamater (18" and under) and straight. (and I'm usually a cycle-time junkie!)


----------



## jensent (Mar 1, 2012)

Have had our 27T Iron and Oak since 2003. It is vert/horz with 9hp Honda. Live 15mi from the factory in Streator IL and have found them great to do busness with. Bought direct from the factory and they have provided warrentee work long after I expected. If you have any questions let me know. ( For the record I have no economic interests in Brave Industries )
Tom


----------



## jensent (Mar 1, 2012)

Dennis
Didn't your wife have surgery recently? Hope all is well. Please keep us posted.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## JP11 (Mar 1, 2012)

Always more than one way to skin a cat.

I ended up with a Northstar (northern tool) 30 ton horz/vertical.

I got the one with the commercial honda motor.  Been real happy with it.  About a 9 second cycle (not that you hardly every run it all the way to the end.) and it's got an idle down feature when the ram is retracted.  

Everyone has a different routine.  But I'm stacking on a pallet "U" as I'm splitting.. so it works faster than I can.

JP


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 1, 2012)

[quote author="MasterMech" date="1330594552"]30 Cord a year!  Are we talking face cords or true 128 cu ft cords?

Even if we are talking face cords, 10 cord a year is nothing to sniff at.  

Just so there is no confusion, The 22/30 ton the OP is talking about is this model I'm sure:






http://www.ironandoak.com/uploadedfiles/specsheets/COMM_BHH4003.pdf

In this case I think the OP is right to go for the 30 ton.  With the hydraullic 4 way wedge and log lifter, productivity should be more than adequate with a 15 sec cycle.

The only way I'd consider the 22 ton/ Fast cycle version is if the material I was processing was mostly small diamater (18" and under) and straight. (and I'm usually a cycle-time junkie!)[/quote


Yep it's 30 full cords. 
My nubby has a tree service company
He gives me all his good hardwood.  
I'm planning on keeping some of it( wife loves the fireplace
In the kitchen)planning on selling just enough to cover the
Splitter( might take some time).


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> In this case I think the OP is right to go for the 30 ton.  With the hydraullic 4 way wedge and log lifter, productivity should be more than adequate with a 15 sec cycle.



Mastermech is right on the money in my opinion.  Get that 30 ton unit.  If the wood you are splitting is easy stuff, the 4 way wedge will really crank your production numbers up.  For the mean and ugly, the 30 ton will laugh at it. (my splitter was patterned after the I & O 30 ton, but I don't have a 4 way (yet)).


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanksforever (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the 22 Ton Iron and Oak splitter ....absolutely love it...and it will go through anything you can throw at it. Mine has the Robin engine and I love that too. It will start with one pull EVERYTIME and never strains to split the wood. Top of the line for sure.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 1, 2012)

fire_man said:
			
		

> Dennis:
> 
> You forgot to mention that one twisted/gnarly round out of 200 cord that your splitter gave up on!
> My trusty 27T splitter definitely choked on more than one round, and I have not split anywhere near 200 cord.
> :-/



You are right Tony. There was that one. I didn't mess around with it as it wasn't worth it to me. Perhaps I could have got it split but I just threw it aside at the time. After all, it was really splintered so would not have made a good burning piece anyway. But, that is one! But one piece out of 200+ cord is not bad.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 1, 2012)

jensent said:
			
		

> Dennis
> Didn't your wife have surgery recently? Hope all is well. Please keep us posted.
> Thanks
> Tom



Yes Tom. It was a week ago today that I brought her home. She has been really active since coming home but there was a goodly amount of pain too. That is finally starting to go away some and I think it is because the swelling has finally decreased. It is hard to hold her down...  Thank you for your concern.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 1, 2012)

Came across this 30 ton IO this morning while tractor shopping.  Might save you a few bucks over new if its not too far from you.

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/2871005240.html


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jag's do you plan to make it a hydro wedge like the I & O?  That's really the only way I like 4-ways.


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Jag's do you plan to make it a hydro wedge like the I & O?  That's really the only way I like 4-ways.



Probably not.  I would like to, but it would require either a hydraulic splitter (valve that splits from one "system" to another) or the addition of a valve, plumbing, etc.  I split in "batches".  Usually it is pretty species specific, so I will know if I am splitting easy stuff or not.  So that will lend itself to a slip on.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about an electric linear actuator since you already have a battery/charging system?


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...it would have to be pretty stout.  There will be a fair amount of vertical forces on a rigid system like a screw actuator.  It may only want to move 1/4 of an inch, but if you can't hold it back, it will need to float (slip on).


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

Didn't think of the vertical forces!  Floating fit sounds good...


----------



## greg13 (Mar 3, 2012)

Personally I would stay away from the 4 way. If you get into the BIG wood (3-4' dia.)  a 4 way can work against you. Iron & oak - a great unit, rental tough.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 4, 2012)

greg13 said:
			
		

> Personally I would stay away from the 4 way. If you get into the BIG wood (3-4' dia.)  a 4 way can work against you. Iron & oak - a great unit, rental tough.



That 4-way  on the I & O drops outta the way hydraulically.  Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 9, 2012)

So my iron and oak dealer is waiting for a shipment
So I can take a look at the I and o
Splitter. I took a look at the timberwolf 5 and 6
Really nice.  Having second thoughts on the iron and oak
After seeing the timberwolf. I would most Likey get the
Tw6 with the load arm and log catcher.  
It's another 3 grand. Is it worth it???


----------



## Jags (Mar 9, 2012)

Bmwgsboy said:
			
		

> It's another 3 grand. Is it worth it???



At 30 cord per year (from your opening post) - Dunno.  Thats a bunch of wood per year for sure and I would definitely want quality equipment to work it up.  I think you are the only person that can decide if it is "worth it".  But for arguments sake, those type of machines do hold their resale value quite well.


----------



## Como (Mar 9, 2012)

Tricky

I have a similar dilemma, well sort of.

Ideally I would like to split 32" and 16", one for the Boilers on for the stove.

But it is looking close to $5k for a hydraulic or $3k for SuperSplit or a DR equivalent.

Impacts are quicker but I could do 2x16 on a 36" Hydraulic.

All the cheap Hydraulics do not come with a longer length option.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 9, 2012)

Bmwgsboy said:
			
		

> It's another 3 grand. Is it worth it???



If you are shopping that class of machine, I would look at this one too:

http://www.built-rite.com/woodsplitters.html


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 9, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Bmwgsboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 9, 2012)

They have their differences.  For instance, the Builtrite uses a bigger motor and a single stage pump which makes a lot of sense if you want to run the multi way wedge.  You can even get a diesel if you want.


----------



## Como (Mar 9, 2012)

E Mail sent, they look expensive.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep, but a box store splitter won't do this


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 9, 2012)

where are the plans to make that splitter? looks great


----------



## Como (Mar 10, 2012)

Como said:
			
		

> E Mail sent, they look expensive.



Nice, but $8,000.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 10, 2012)

Como said:
			
		

> Nice, but $8,000.



lol, I'll be splitting with my home built for a long time because of that.  That thing is very impressive.  While the rest of the guys doing demos were splitting the small diameter straight stuff, they were working real world stuff.  That 10 way combined with that big single stage pump is amazing.  Single pass on something that probably takes me several minutes.  If my splitter was making me money, I would consider it.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to work for a Timberwolf Dealer that rented out splitters too.  I've seen a couple of those pumps wear out but they are awesome machines.  If you don't want/need the 99-way wedge option :lol: then I'd say the I & O will do just fine, especially with a $3k price gap.  If you want the big wedge option then you don't get much of a choice do ya?

FWIW, Unsticking a knotty log that jammed on a 6-way will make you reconsider!  Again, how easy is the wood you split? 6-way's will make a mess out of twisty logs and crotches aren't much fun either.


----------

